# Trying my first cold smoke



## wwdragon (May 12, 2013)

Been reading and I decided lets try this. Bought a new iron just now and bought a chunk of marble cheese and a chunk of bacon. Just put them on and we shall see how it goes.

Qview to come.

Barry


----------



## wwdragon (May 12, 2013)

Also fast question, how long does it take for the chips to start smoking? I just want to make sure I am doing this right.

Thank you

Barry


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 12, 2013)

What kind of smoker setup are you using?

Maybe the following will help you with your cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------



## wwdragon (May 12, 2013)

Have a vertical smoker, using the wood in a can with a soldering method. Finally got smoke, took a while, then again it is only a 25w iron. Cheese I am thinking about 2 hours and bacon 6..that sound right?

Barry


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 12, 2013)

dragon, It is difficult to determine the length of time it takes to smoke any product as there are so many factors.  Experience along with taking good notes will be your best friends.  When smoking cheese, I normally will go by the color, but the type of wood will influence that also.  Try smoking both for two hours, then determine if more or less was needed.

Take the time and read the following also and let us know how all turned out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management

Any more questions, please ask.

Tom


----------



## wwdragon (May 12, 2013)

Tom, for the past 45 min I have been reading what you wrote, I am learning, slowly but learning :) I am using maple chips right now in a tin can and have nice smoke. I am going to pull the cheese soon but I LOVE maple smoked bacon, so that puppy will stay on a while longer. One of your comments made me laugh, you wrote "newbies tend to oversmoke" I will never forget my first smoke, it tasted good but yeah I did that hah.

I also added a slab of colbert cheese I found in the fridge, so more goodness.

Thank you again for your posts, it has helped me a lot. I got my notebook out and am taking notes. I love this forum, you guys rock.

Barry


----------

